# Are women with muscles accepted in society?



## Sofiedoyle (Feb 11, 2016)

Do women with muscles break social norms? Are they accepted in contemporary society? Is lifting weights a masculine activity?

These are a few of many questions I ask myself every day as I work away at the gym, am I accepted?

I am conducting a research into this very topic, and I would love all of your input so please fill out my questionnaire, it's rather short and should take a few minutes only.

https://www.quicksurveys.com/s/Fp93Qk

Please feel free to make any comments on this post too, of which you also would consent to me putting into my research

Thank You 

Sophie Doyle - University of Essex


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Women lifting weights is not masculine!! Women with toned muscles are not masculine!! Women on copious amounts of steroids with a deep voice is masculine!!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't give a toss how someone else looks. Unless I am planning on sleeping with them.

I prefer my girls petite and toned rather than muscled. As they are easier to throw around in the bedroom.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Women on steroids can open big jars by themselves, thus they no longer need a man in their life. This is wrong by definition.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

There is a girl at my gym with the most amazing back spread I've ever seen. I find it really unattractive.

Unless girls take steroids it's physically impossible for them to be muscular, well to the extent I think your talking about.

Any girl at her natty limit won't have crossed the line from fit looking to unattractivaly muscular IMO.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> There is a girl at my gym with the most amazing back spread I've ever seen. I find it really unattractive.


 And that's why it will never ever be accepted by the general population, just like potheads, junkies, drunkies, bums etc etc. Humans are extremely afraid of just about anything that goes beyond the "normal". Its pathetic.


----------



## Sofiedoyle (Feb 11, 2016)

Mogadishu said:


> And that's why it will never ever be accepted by the general population, just like potheads, junkies, drunkies, bums etc etc. Humans are extremely afraid of just about anything that goes beyond the "normal". Its pathetic.


 Do you believe that there is an extent to which is accepted by the General population? So only the smaller 'toned' women are accepted whereas the 'bigger' females with more mass are not ?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Sofiedoyle said:


> Do you believe that there is an extent to which is accepted by the General population? So only the smaller 'toned' women are accepted whereas the 'bigger' females with more mass are not ?


 Most humans are more or less retarded and hypocrites so It doesnt matter you will always remember those who took there own path instead of listening to what everyone else said. But to answer your question, everything beyond normal will always be less interesting for the majority.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Done.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

there are no chicks with dicks , just men with tits......

hang on...wait,,,, wrong subject....

I think..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Done.

I would of thought the social acceptance would be the similar to the extreme ends of any "look" to be fair


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Till the time woman look like a woman, i don't see why it should be a problem


----------



## Sofiedoyle (Feb 11, 2016)

Mogadishu said:


> Jatin Bhatia said:
> 
> 
> > Till the time woman look like a woman, i don't see why it should be a problem
> ...


----------



## Sofiedoyle (Feb 11, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Till the time woman look like a woman, i don't see why it should be a problem


 At what state does a women stop looking like a women?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sofiedoyle said:


> At what state does a women stop looking like a women?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little girly looking men seem to be accepted


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sofiedoyle said:


> At what state does a women stop looking like a women?


 Check transformation post started by banzi few days ago, it has those kind of women


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Sofiedoyle said:


> At what state does a women stop looking like a women?


 When a box of viagra wont work.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Little girly looking men seem to be accepted


 So ur mrs accepts u..stop moaning biatch


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> there are no chicks with dicks , just men with tits on UKM


 I agree :thumb:


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Women with serious lower body development for me is attractive.

But a big chest, traps and back? God no.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> So ur mrs accepts u..stop moaning biatch


 That wasn't very nice.....thanks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well u lot would be crying..even U with ur NHS above average!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Bignath4607

I don't need a willy though I've got this


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Do some ladies not have enough meat on their flaps? I don't get why you would need a fake cameltoe?!? :lol:

Also this is the definition of how to get extremely biased results.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Do some ladies not have enough meat on their flaps? I don't get why you would need a fake cameltoe?!? :lol:
> 
> Also this is the definition of how to get extremely biased results.


 It's not the flipping meat lotts it's the line...the line woman.

On a serious they really are selling these :huh:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> @Bignath4607
> 
> I don't need a willy though I've got this
> 
> View attachment 121215


 could use that as a chin strap, or to give yourself a fake bum chin.. Possibilitys are endless!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

There's something very wrong with women who have muscular arms, chest and shoulders. It makes them look manly and un-natural.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> There's something very wrong with women who have muscular arms, chest and shoulders. It makes them look manly and un-natural.


 I'd say someone like Jess Ennis carries it off pretty well.


----------



## Twigs65 (Feb 13, 2016)

Evening all from a newbie!

Sophie answered your survey interesting subject but think you asked the wrong questions for women that lift and the problems they experience.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Do they really ? I found it highly amusing but I certainly don't see the market for it lol


 Yh they are for sale £9.99....I know


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> There's something very wrong with women who have muscular arms, chest and shoulders. It makes them look manly and un-natural.


 Oh shush


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> There's something very wrong with women who have muscular arms, chest and shoulders. It makes them look like they don't care for the aproval of strangers on the Internet.


 Fixed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Wonders will never cease I think I remember being baffled when false nips went on sale to actually make it look like you had a perm a nip on which is kinda sexy but why get sommat false just ditch the bra


 We'll some people don't get erect nips so I guess that's why ..perm 'nip on '..hmm defo Korean


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I'd say someone like Jess Ennis carries it off pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 121217


 Muscular and toned isnt always the same thing but yes she is one fine 9st piece of ass.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yh they are for sale £9.99....I know


 I find them tasteless 

:lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I find them tasteless
> 
> :lol:


 Oh u did it wrong they recommend marmite...tut Steve ...do it again


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh u did it wrong they recommend marmite...tut Steve ...do it again


 And come up with brown on my face......! Errrm Not very attractive


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *We'll some people don't get erect nips *so I guess that's why ..perm 'nip on '..hmm defo Korean


 they do with me chuck...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Just pinch them!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anyone who is different than the perceived norm isnt readily accepted by society.

Its not just muscles.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> there are no chicks with dicks , just men with tits......
> 
> hang on...wait,,,, wrong subject....
> 
> I think..


 Way to ruin futurani for everyone banzi


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Well done on successfully scaring away the far-left women studies student.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy to fill in a questionnaire but I really hope that a bodybuilding forum isn't your only source for material.. we aren't here because we represent the opinions of the 'general public'


----------



## Sofiedoyle (Feb 11, 2016)

andyboro said:


> Happy to fill in a questionnaire but I really hope that a bodybuilding forum isn't your only source for material.. we aren't here because we represent the opinions of the 'general public'


 Yeah I'm posting it like every where, however I am struggling a bit to get responses from people who aren't interested in fitness


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sofiedoyle said:


> Yeah I'm posting it like every where, however *I am struggling a bit to get responses from people who aren't interested in fitness *


 that in itself is a response and tells you a hell of a lot.


----------



## Sofiedoyle (Feb 11, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> I presume you have tried sharing and asking people to share the link on Facebook? Obviously keeping the post open to public?
> 
> Will fellow students not fill it in?


 Yeah I have 167 respondents so far mainly through Facebook but many are my age, but it's still good but obviously want as many as possible x


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

no is the simple answer

however i have no problem with it, i think some female physiques are amazing, and they have to work harder for it as they havent got the same hormones as a man which makes it even more impressive.

i personaly dont find woman who are very muscular attractive but this in no way takes away my respect for them

dana bailey i would


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I think it's now pretty much a sought after thing for women to have six pack or "tight" looking abs and visible muscle tone to their arms and shoulders. Proud, rounded glutes and firm, shapely legs. It enhances the body and makes her more curvaceous, fit and speaking as a male, more desirable.

Perhaps some better examples would be needed as when I say these things, I'm not talking about roided out mass monster bodybuilders. I'm talking about women like Jessica Ennis, Ronda Rousey, Miesha Tate. Actresses such as Jessica Biel or Cameron Diaz. Lots of celebs are sporting greater muscle tone - Madonna, another one. Britney Spears has always been pretty brawny and so has Pink. Gwen Stefani has always had great abs.

Caroline Pearce (the #8 on your picture board) is definitely "accepted" also. She's a BT Sport and Fox Sport TV presenter.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm surprised no body has questioned the question???

are women with muscle accepted in society.....ALL women have muscle otherwise we would just be skin and bone.!! Then u have to define muscle...u only have to look on here sometimes guys are saying no too muscular and I'm thinking it's not even that much she's abit lean!! Your question is far too vague to conclude any true answer...u need to define 'muscle' ...the very muscular women will only ever be accepted like minded women and men who pay to have those type of women sitting on them. Physique type women will be split between some guys whether they train or not ( it won't matter)! and again only women who are like minded or into bb would accept that much muscle on a female, Bikini type girls with muscle tone and abit of a six pack but not hard core will be accepted by all/ most men (and those that don't like it will be because they just like bigger/ curvier women ) but it will still be split with women who train and those who don't as to whether they accept it.

Its not a simple split as to whether it's accepted because there are varying degrees of muscle that are and arnt accepted and even then that too is spilt between men and women's general view, also women who train/ keep fit and those women who don't, and of course those male and female bb's who are more accepting of it.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I like women with muscles - Before my wife gave birth she competed in NABBA and quite often when we were out someone always said about her physique lol.

7 month post birth and we are slowly getting her back to her old figure.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm surprised no body has questioned the question???
> 
> are women with muscle accepted in society.....ALL women have muscle otherwise we would just be skin and bone.!! Then u have to define muscle...u only have to look on here sometimes guys are saying no too muscular and I'm thinking it's not even that much she's abit lean!! Your question is far too vague to conclude any true answer...u need to define 'muscle' ...the very muscular women will only ever be accepted like minded women *and men who pay to have those type of women sitting on them*. Physique type women will be split between some guys whether they train or not ( it won't matter)! and again only women who are like minded or into bb would accept that much muscle on a female, Bikini type girls with muscle tone and abit of a six pack but not hard core will be accepted by all/ most men (and those that don't like it will be because they just like bigger/ curvier women ) but it will still be split with women who train and those who don't as to whether they accept it.
> 
> Its not a simple split as to whether it's accepted because there are varying degrees of muscle that are and arnt accepted and even then that too is spilt between men and women's general view, also women who train/ keep fit and those women who don't, and of course those male and female bb's who are more accepting of it.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I've got a thing for women with muscular bodys...Victoria lomba quite possibly has the greatest ass in the world...I hate to think what she could do to my dick!


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Asouf said:


> View attachment 121241


 Good chest and calf genetics.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Except the fake boobs and excessive tan I think they look good lol!


 Looks photoshopped. Do you know their names?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Sexy in my opinion...


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

women get body shamed if there skinny

women get body shamed if there fat

women get body shamed if they have muscles

I think women just get hard time in society

be what makes you happy but health should be concern


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

andyebs said:


> women get body shamed if there skinny
> 
> women get body shamed if there fat
> 
> ...


 the worst offenders of body shaming women are other women.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I've never seen a bodybuilding woman in real life


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

No. Even on a bodybuilding forum like this they aren't excepted by most and childish comments get thrown about.

Fvck what anybody else thinks. Do what you want for you.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

chick with an enlarged clitoras sounds HOT


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> chick with an enlarged clitoras sounds HOT


 My point exactly..........................


----------



## Twigs65 (Feb 13, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> No. Even on a bodybuilding forum like this they aren't excepted by most and childish comments get thrown about.
> 
> Fvck what anybody else thinks. Do what you want for you.


 Oh! running for the hills..............nah not really, amen to the latter half of your statement. My father used to say think with that f*ck with that n don't mix them up!


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> No. Even on a bodybuilding forum like this they aren't excepted by most and *childish* comments get thrown about.
> 
> Fvck what anybody else thinks. Do what you want for you.


 Where?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Twigs65 said:


> Oh! running for the hills..............nah not really, amen to the latter half of your statement. *My father used to say think with that f*ck with that n don't mix them up! *


 odd thing to say to his daughter?


----------



## Twigs65 (Feb 13, 2016)

He has three strong minded girls he taught us well, to work hard play hard n to stand up for what we believed in. My Dad is a man off few words doesn't't speak a lot but says a lot! It's not bad advice to follow...................


----------



## Twigs65 (Feb 13, 2016)

Well unless you mix them up also told us to keep those for dancing ( pointing at our feet) bit of a bugger when you mix them up, strange fanny dancing never a good look! :huh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> odd thing to say to his daughter?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Twigs65 said:


> He has three strong minded girls he taught us well, to work hard play hard n to stand up for what we believed in. My Dad is a man off few words doesn't't speak a lot but says a lot! It's not bad advice to follow...................


 A man who talks to his daughters like you have quoted above isnt my idea of a good role model.

When he used the phrase *"think with that f*ck with that n don't mix them up!"*, what was he referring to with the word "that"?

I know its used in reference to a cock, never heard it said about a minge.

He wasnt stood grasping his cock when he said it was he?


----------



## Twigs65 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Twigs65 said:


> Oh! running for the hills..............nah not really, amen to the latter half of your statement. My father used to say think with that f*ck with that n don't mix them up!


 Post op?


----------



## Twigs65 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lol oh yes I have chopped off dangly bits in my hand as we speak...........not my own!

Banzai your a t**t............... But then that's probably the nearest you've been to a real one! Apparently there are big bad men out there with big muscle n no brain........his advice kept us all safe...... Mind it could have been the nuns that did that!


----------



## Twigs65 (Feb 13, 2016)

Oops sorry spelt your name wrong.........strange that putting an extra A in there!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Where?


 I don't come on as much anymore, but it was everywhere at one point and still occurs. That's why a lot of females left, or probably don't bother joining.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Twigs65 said:


> Oh! running for the hills..............nah not really, amen to the latter half of your statement. My father used to say think with that f*ck with that n don't mix them up!


 Running for the hills?


----------



## Twigs65 (Feb 13, 2016)

Im female lol


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mogadishu said:


> When a box of viagra wont work.


 I would still go down on her for sure !!!


----------



## Twigs65 (Feb 13, 2016)

that pictures just isn't right! ( in my opinion).


----------

